# Anyone know a bit about iron labs?



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I unfortuantely don't see ferritin, but these are what my iron labs came back as:










(Sorry, I figured it was easier to copy paste an image becuse my heatlth portal won't allow me to copy/paste)

So my total binding capacity isn't too shabby, but my Iron and Iron Satuaration are low-and I admit I don't keep up on my Iron dose a lot. Right now I have Iron Ferrous Sulfate 65mg in tablet form that I take... when I remember (after dinner so it doesn't interfere with my thyroid meds in the morning) but would I be better off trying to take a liquid form of Iron for better absorption? Or should I just stick to the tablet form and remember to be consistent on taking it? Or does anyone have a recomendation of iron they take they love?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The numbers are low but here is the caveat. The Ferritin is the protein that binds the iron for cellular uptake. So................if you do not have a ferritin test, you don't know where you stand.

There are several possible scenarios. Suppose Ferritin is sky-high for example. That would mean you are not uptaking the iron and that could be not so good.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I still have things rolling in slowly from the lab draw, so I'll keep an eye out to see if it did get drawn.


----------

